
Show HN: Gibbon Tabs – A powerful and light Chrome tab manager - climber_mac
https://github.com/macadev/Gibbon-Tabs
======
climber_mac
Hi there! I'm the creator of this little project. It's a Chrome extension to
help you manage your tabs in Chrome. I'm sure some of you can relate to how
awful it is having 50+ tabs open all the time across multiple windows (I'm
looking at you StackOverflow).

This light weight extension lets you find tabs quickly through fuzzy-search.
It also lets you store collections of tabs so you can open them later.

I'm happy to have finally completed ONE side project! Thanks for checking this
out!

~~~
rmateu
Thanks for sharing. Having tried a bunch of these, I like it a lot'.

